# New set of carbon steel pans



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

From 14 cm. (cute!) to 24 cm. Just beggining the seasoning.





  








orqwkj.jpg




__
ordo


__
Oct 22, 2012












  








11qs3zq.jpg




__
ordo


__
Oct 22, 2012


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Nice, congrats! What brand are they? And how are you seasoning them? My Matfer Bourgeat carbon steel pan is one of the most used pans in my kitchen. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

It’s a local brand. Nothing fancy. These pans are rustic but OK. Seasoning:

1. Scrub the hell out of oils and protective lacquers. Use alcohol, solvents and acetone if needed.

2. Clean thoroughly in and out with detergent and boiling water. Use a metal sponge.

3. Put the pan over the biggest stove you have until the steel changes colors and more. Let it there for a while. It must be really hot.

4. Put coarse salt and swirl the pan. Get rid of it. A superstition i believe in.

5. Pour sunflower or canola oil. Stir all around immediately.

6. Get rid of excess oil.

7. Clean with paper towel. Lots of folded paper towel. Don't burn yourself as I did.

8. Clean again with pure cotton cloth.

9. Let the pan cool down.

10. Repeat about 10 times. You can fry the green of spring onions. It helps.

11. Do the same process a couple of times on the handle.

Cheers.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

ordo said:


> Don't burn yourself as I did.


LOL! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif

Fascinating how everyone seem to use a different way to season their pan... I did mine with lard in a hot oven for a couple hours... but thanks for sharing your method in details.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Never tried the oven. Lard yes. It really helps. My seasoning method is about this, but i repeat the process many times (wish i had that burner, lol):


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Niiice... thanks for sharing that video.


----------

